# Brazil 2013 / Rio de Janeiro, Ilha Grande, Minas Gerais & Belo Horizonte



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

After landing in Rio airport first thing was to get some cash in order to pay for our taxi. There were quite a few cash machines on the third floor, unfortunately we weren't able to withdraw any. It was quite strange as I have never faced situation then few different cash machines from few different banks for some reason refusing to accept cards. Nevertheless, we agreed with taxi driver to take us to Ipanema for 60 Reals and to stop at any bank for cash withdrawal. However, we experienced the same issue in Ipanema as well, I saw cariocas (local people) weren't able to do that. We started a bit panicking, but taxi driver was very helpful and agreed to take US dollars instead Reals. Later I managed to find bank (banco do Brasil) which allowed me to withdraw cash. I have a few friends traveled to Brazil this year and seems they also faced issues with withdrawing cash.

After we left our things in rented flat probably the best thing to do is have some rest at Ipanema Beach.

1. 









2.









3. Two Icons of Ipanema beach Brazilian Bunda on the left and the georgous mountain.










4.









5. 









6.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

The next day we decided to visit one of two most popular panoramic spots of Rio - 326m Sugarloaf mountain. For some reason there weren't many tourists. I wonder why? Is it because of quite bad weather or nobody bothers to go on both mountains and chooses Corcovado as must see.

7. Street party on our way.









8.









9. Waiting for Cable car to get on first mountain









10. Second cable car will take us to the top of Sugarloaf.









11. We were not lucky with weather. Cloudy, foggy and quite strong rain.









12. Next stop Sugarloaf.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Cool!! 

Where are you from, Lllinass?


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

What an incredible place. That view from Sugarloaf looks amazing!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very good and realistic photos. Unfortunately, I've seen Rio like this more times than in your first set of pictures.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

JoseRodolfo said:


> Cool!!
> 
> Where are you from, Lllinass?


Originally from Vilnius, Lithuania.



Bristol Mike said:


> Very good and realistic photos. Unfortunately, I've seen Rio like this more times than in your first set of pictures.


Sorry I disappointed you  Hope this thread gets more interesting once you see unfamiliar places


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh you didn't disappoint at all - fantastic pictures. I was referring to the weather.


----------



## felipeskyscraper2 (May 12, 2010)

Awesome pics !!


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

The girl from Ipanema.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
No, i'ts the old woman from Ipanema. :lol:


----------



## armael (Sep 9, 2006)

I am amazed and not disappointed at all. I've never been in Brazil, but Rio is for sure on my list.
It seems like the sand is like brown or kind of white, I can't tell from the pictures.
By the way do you have more views from Brazil?


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks folks. This is just the beginning.

When we got down to lover mountain fog scattered and visibility becamo more clear.

19. 









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Fantastic! Loving these pictures.


----------



## armael (Sep 9, 2006)

i am obsessed now!


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

27. Touristic attraction









28. 









29. 









30. Cabin of first cable car opened in 1912 metais. Doesn't look really safe to me


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

Santa Teresa - one of the oldest neighbourhoods in Rio settled on the hill with the same name. There used to live upper middle class families, but now it turned into artist district.
31.









32.









33.









34.









35.









36.









37.









38.









39. Sad the tramway stop is not in use any more. It was one of the oldest tram in South America. The last line closed in 2011 after accident in which 4 people died including driver.









40.









41.









42.









43.









44.









45.









46. Our taxi back to Ipanema.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

47. Ipanema streetscape views









48.









49.









50.









51.









52.









53.









54.









55.









It was the last photos from RIO. Next stop Ilha Grande.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great shots. Santa Teresa looks lovely, almost untouched by modern times. Such a shame though that the tram doesn't work anymore as shown in the 2011 Rio film.

Look forward to Ilha Grande pictures. My cousins from Rio have a house at Porto Bracuhy which is very close so I know the island well.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Cool :cheers:


----------



## Fabricio Campos (Mar 16, 2013)

These are beautiful photos of Ipanema!! Does Santa Tereza tram going back to work??


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow! I love these pictures!


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

Ilha Grande

It was quite interesting 160km journey from Rio to Ilha Grande. While Rio freeway and dual carriageway system is quite good so outside the city asphalt quality is poor and also there are some dangerous obstacles on the road.









However, our boat waiting for us to get to this little tropical paradise. I imagine this kind of boat in Europe being in a museum, but not operating .
56.









57.









58. After good half an hour we finally reached Ilha Grande. Entire Island is a tropical rainforest, only one little town Abraao and a few more houses scattered around the cost line. There is no roads and obviously cars so all connections with different parts of the Island are either walking throughout rainforest either using water transport.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

59.









60. Next day we chose two hour rainforest walking trip to reach beutifufull Lopez Mendez beach.









61. 









62. This is how our path mostly looked like


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

63.









64.









65.









66.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

67.









68.









69.









70.









71. Eventually we reached Lopez Mendez beach.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

72. Really beautiful beach and unexpectedly many people around.









73.









74.









75.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

76.









77.









78.









79.









80.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

81.









82.









83.









84.









85.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

86.









87.









88. Little waterfall inside rainforest.









89. Refreshing









90.









91.









92.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

93.









94. There are many teenagers working in the Island. Also I noticed that many Argentinians chose this Island as seasonal place for job we heard quite a lot of people talking in spanish.









95. Food, particularly meat is one of those great things in Brazil. This portion is for one person, but we decided that it is perfect for two of us.









96. Men and children with various size trolleys going to docks and bringing goods to shops, restaurants, hotels.









97. Always many dogs around begging for food.









98.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

99.









100. I tried snorkelling first time. Nice experience to watch hundreds of colourful fishes and corals and even quite large turtles. 









101.









102.









103.









104. It is time to leave this great Island. Next destination Minas Gerais and Belo Horizonte.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow, such beautiful pictures and the captions make it like a story. Wonderful thread!


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

RobertWalpole said:


> The girl from Ipanema.


Arrrg what a ugly "bunda" :nuts:

I prefer the boys fron Ipanema: 










:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't wait to see the photos of Minas Gerais, it's my state in Brasil 


Wonderful photos, congratulations!!!


----------



## Nababesco (Jan 5, 2012)

* Wow... Beautiful landscape!!!*


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Maria_Helena JF said:


> Arrrg what a ugly "bunda" :nuts:
> 
> I prefer de boys fron Ipanema:
> 
> ...


:naughty: I just hope at least one is gay. Brazilians are the hottest people on the planet.


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Manitopiaaa said:


> :naughty: I just hope at least one is gay. Brazilians are the hottest people on the planet.


Probably they are gay ... The most beautiful men on the beach of Ipanema are gay :lol:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Maria_Helena JF said:


> Probably they are gay ... The most beautiful men on the beach of Ipanema are gay :lol:


:dance::dance:

YES!!! Sounds like paradise :banana::lol:


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

Moving to next page --->


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

RobertWalpole said:


> The girl from Ipanema.


which one? the girl with big rounded butt on the extreme left?
Yes, I smiled at her but she doesn't see me.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

It's time to leave Belo Horizonte and fly back to 

Rio De Janeiro

165. BH airport









166.









167. It looks like one of Minas Gerais mines


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

168. Approaching Rio De Janeiro. It looks like new motorway is being built here









169. 









170. Rio favelas









171.









172.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

173. 









174. I was quite surprised how traffic is being organised here. In the mornings traffic on these 2x3 lanes moving same direction and during the day, as you see now, one of the lanes is being used for opposite direction.










175. Copacabana beach


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Excellent thread and awesome photos. Thank You so much for the sharing, Llinass! :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Llinass said:


> 150. It looks like a train line. As we all know passenger railway almost doesn't exist in Brazil unfortunately I presume it is used for shifting freight from iron mines.


This is passenger railway, Its EFVM -between Belo Horizonte-Vitoria.


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

muito do Brasil 

Obrigado


----------



## Nababesco (Jan 5, 2012)

Manitopiaaa said:


> :dance::dance:
> 
> YES!!! Sounds like paradise :banana::lol:





*Ipanema is the gay paradise on earth. And I love going there.*


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

xrtn2 said:


> This is passenger railway, Its EFVM -between Belo Horizonte-Vitoria.


I didn't know such railway line exists. 664km in 13 hours I believe views are spectacular.



HansCity said:


> muito do Brasil
> 
> Obrigado


De nada


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

del


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

176.









177.









178.









179.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

180.









181.









182.









183.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

184.









185.









186.









187.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

188.









189.









190.









191.









192.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

193.









194.









195.









196.









197.









198.


----------



## opusdei (Apr 14, 2013)

Fabricio Campos said:


> These are beautiful photos of Ipanema!! Does Santa Tereza tram going back to work??


"RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL – Santa Teresa’s iconic yellow tram – the “bonde” – will be back on the rails in time for the 2014 World Cup, the state government’s Chief Secretary of Staff, Regis Fichtner, announced yesterday. According to Fichtner, a call for tenders to build fourteen new trams has been scheduled for Monday, February 27th, and the bonde should be running again by March 2014. A R$110 million budget has been set for the project."

http://riotimesonline.com/brazil-news/rio-politics/santa-teresa-bonde-back-in-2014/


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

nice pictures man
i hope you have a nice time in Brazil

just a doubt, Belo Horizonte is a nice place but i would like to know why u picked there? did you go visit the historic cities in the countryside of Minas?

hugs!


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

opusdei said:


> "RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL – Santa Teresa’s iconic yellow tram – the “bonde” – will be back on the rails in time for the 2014 World Cup, the state government’s Chief Secretary of Staff, Regis Fichtner, announced yesterday. According to Fichtner, a call for tenders to build fourteen new trams has been scheduled for Monday, February 27th, and the bonde should be running again by March 2014. A R$110 million budget has been set for the project."
> 
> http://riotimesonline.com/brazil-news/rio-politics/santa-teresa-bonde-back-in-2014/


Great News!




Bob_Omena said:


> nice pictures man
> i hope you have a nice time in Brazil
> 
> just a doubt, Belo Horizonte is a nice place but i would like to know why u picked there? did you go visit the historic cities in the countryside of Minas?
> ...


I had indeed. Hot weather, amazing nature , delicious food, warm welcoming people, wish to come back soon.

We went to BH only because it is hometown of our friends. We spent time with them, their friends and families and we had really really great time. Ouro Preto was on our 'should visit' list, but we simply didn't make it due to lack of time and Carnival.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

200. Copacabana beach









201.









202.









203.









204.









205.


----------

